# Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen



## SimonG (27. Juni 2013)

*Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Hi,
ich habe hier seit einiger Zeit einen kleinen, relativ handlichen, Verstärker für E-Gitarren bzw. in diesem Fall E-Bässe nutzlos herumstehen. Im Verkauf würde der nichts bringen, da er zugegebenermaßen für den ursprünglichen Zweck nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Deshalb bin ich auf die Idee gekommen das Gerät auf Akku-Betrieb (LiPo oder Autobatterie) umzubauen um eine protable Musikanlage zu haben.

Das Problem: ich habe nur ganz grobe Grundlagen drauf was Elektrik angeht. Deshalb ist eure Hilfe gefragt.

Um die Situation zu Zeigen habe ich mal ein Bild der Platine vorbereitet und nach meinem Wissen beschriftet.

Was man wegen der Wirren Kabelführung im Bild nicht erkennen kann:
Der blaue Strang des Netzkabels führt direkt zum den Teil, das ich für einen Trafo halte.
Der braune Strang des Netzkables führt zuerst zur Sicherung (Beschriftung: "250V250mAL"), dann zum Schalter und schließlich auch zum vermeintlichen Trafo.
Der grün-gelbe Strang ist mit einer Schraube am Metallgehäuse befestigt.
Vom "Trafo" weg fürt ein rotes Kabelpaar mit einem Stecker, der auf der Platine befestigt wird. Die Platine ist an dieser Stelle mit AC beschriftet.

Was mir sorgen macht:
Die Platine will anscheinend mit Wechselstrom versorgt werden. Akkus liefern aber immer Gleichstrom.
Sind handelsübliche Akkus (LiPo oder Autobatterie) stark genug um den Verstärker (lange genug) zu betreiben? Das Gerät ist auf der Rückseite mit 40W angegeben verbraucht aber wesentlich weniger in der Praxis.

Die Fragen sind natürlich:

Ist das möglich?
Kann das auch ein blutiger Anfänger?
Wenn ja, was braucht man dafür?
Was wird das kosten?

Ich bin für jede Information dankbar!


----------



## Deeron (27. Juni 2013)

Also wenn dann müsstest du besagten akku hinter den Trafo hängen und nicht davor. Das ganze mit einem Schalter, damit man zwischen Netz- und Akkubetrieb wechseln kann. Weiterhin müsste an eine Art Ladebuchse gedacht werden über die der Akku geladen werden kann ohne ihn auszubauen. Dabei müsste dann auch ein entsprechendes Ladegerät extern vorhanden sein. Vlt könnte man das ganze auch mit dem Trafo realisieren.

Ich persönlich denke, das so ein Vorhaben aber in keinem Verhältnis zum aufgewendeten Geld geschweige denn der Zeit steht. Nicht Umsonst kosten gute, akkubetriebene  PA Lautsprecher mal locker mehrere tausend Euro.

Du bräuchtest:
Akku
Ladegerät
Diverse Schalter und Kabel
Werzeug um evtl das Gehäuse zu bearbeiten
Einen genaueren Schaltplan

(An Elektrischen Geräten, die am Netz betrieben werten sollten Laien generell nicht so einfach rumbasteln. Im schlimmsten Fall endet das ganze mit einem dummerweise selbstverschuldeten Wohnungsbrand)

Rechne dir doch mal spaßenshalber die Akkulaufzeit aus


----------



## SimonG (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Akku hinter dem Trafo wäre auch mein Plan gewesen. Die Möglichkeit zwischen Akku- und Netzbetrieb zu wechseln ist mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Genuso auf die Ladebuchse, mir macht es nichts aus den Akku zum Laden auszubauen zu müssen. Auf Eleganz kommt es mir nicht an.

Akkulaufzeit habe ich mal mit einem Rechner im Internet ausgerechnet. Das Ergebnis: knapp 10 Stunden Laufzeit, wenn man mit den Daten einer günstigen Autobatterie, den aufgedruckten 40 Watt Leistung, und 20% Restladung rechnet. Das wäre zumindet mal solide.


----------



## Deeron (27. Juni 2013)

Bloß wirst du in das kleine Gehäuse nie eine Autobatterie bekommen. Maximal eine 12V Motorradbatterie. Außerdem st das Gewicht einer Autobatterie doch schon beachtlich.


----------



## SaschaBr (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Und wie kommst Du an Wechselstrom aus einer Gleichstromquelle???

Ich glaube, ich würde da eher mit einen "KFZ 12V= zu 220V~ - Wandler" ran gehen. (Passt vielleicht sogar noch ins Gehäuse?)


----------



## Deeron (27. Juni 2013)

SaschaBr schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du an Wechselstrom aus einer Gleichstromquelle???
> 
> Ich glaube, ich würde da eher mit einen "KFZ 12V= zu 220V~ - Wandler" ran gehen. (Passt vielleicht sogar noch ins Gehäuse?)



Und dann die Batterie extern irgendwo hinstellen?


----------



## SimonG (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Deeron hat schon recht. Rine Autobattiere ist zu groß aber vorallem zu schwer. Man müsse da mit einem LiPo-Akku rangehen z.B. aus dem Modellbau. Da kommt man aber nicht auf die langen Laufzeiten (wenn man mit den 40W rechnet, da messe ich gleich nochmal nach).

Die Umwandlung in Wechselstrom ist auch meine größte Sorge momentan. Welche Bauteile braucht man da?

Update: Mehr als 5 W konnte ich das Teil nicht konsimieren lassen ohne einen dauerhaften Gehörschaden davon zu tragen. Voll aufgedreht kommt man da vielleicht auf 10 W spitzen Leistung.


----------



## Deeron (27. Juni 2013)

Einen so genannten Wechselrichter.


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Gibt, kompakte, tragbare Batterien. 230V. Mal gucke wie das Ding zu Hause heißt...


----------



## SimonG (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Diese Wechselrichter scheinen mir nicht so simple Schaltungen zu sein. Zumindest kann ich keinen Shop finden, wo man die als Fertigbauteil für DIY-Projekte kaufen kann.
Das macht die Sache jetzt relativ schwierig. Ideen?


----------



## joasas (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bastler gefragt: Gitarrenverstärker auf Akkubetrieb umbauen*

Kauf einfach einen fertigen.

Du kommst nicht billiger weg, glaub es mir.

Batterie betriebene Verstrker


----------

